# P2P to P2NP Possible?



## Ozeki (Jul 28, 2022)

Hi, 

I see a lot of threads of P2NP to P2P but can you make P2P from P2NP if one is wanting to make amphetamine but can only source P2P (BMK) 

Thanks
Ozeki


----------



## G.Patton (Jul 28, 2022)

Hi


http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/amphetamine-from-p2p-phenyl-2-propanone.1378/




http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/leuckart-amination-of-1-phenyl-2-propanone-smale-scale.47/


----------



## Ozeki

G.Patton said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/amphetamine-from-p2p-phenyl-2-propanone.1378/
> ...



G.Patton
None of those links work?


----------



## G.Patton

Ozeki said:


> None of those links work?



OzekiUse Tor browser or https://bbgate.com/ clear-net mirror


----------

